# US Rider roadside service



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have it, but have never had to use it. I do have friends who have needed it and say they are fabulous. Very responsive. However, be aware that some major highways insist you use their contracted services (such as the NY state thruway) In cases like this, US rider contacts them and uses them for you, so it may not be who US rider prefers. I actually asked them this since I trailer in NY a lot.

I always carry it for my piece of mind.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I keep US Rider for several years already. Knock on wood never used it with the trailer, but I called them when I couldn't start my car and the first thing they asked if I haul a horse and if I need a help with it. Almost every horse person around here has US Rider, and some used it and were very happy with service. 

P.S> I used AAA twice and both time it was a horrid experience...


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be getting it soon. Had first breakdown hauling horses today. Thankfully, we were only around 50 miles from home and friends came and picked up the horse trailer. AAA took care of the truck, but if we were not as close to home it would have been a bigger problem.


----------



## txnative (Apr 8, 2012)

We have it and it is well worth it! They are the way to go if you're hauling horses.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Will US Rider help even if you aren't towing horses at the time?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am not sure if they are roadside assistance to replace AAA (for the vehicle alone) or not. That is a question I have not asked. But if you are towing your trailer, empty, or filled with, for example-buffalo (since a friend of mine needed it then....)it works.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

USRider • Equestrian Motor Plan • Roadside Assistance for Equestrians

They insure regardless if you're towing or whatnot.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The only thing I saw on their site that concerns me is that we would have to pay double of what we are paying for AAA if we want both me and my husband covered where AAA covers us both. Will have to think on this a bit.


----------



## txnative (Apr 8, 2012)

AAA "fired" me as a customer one year because I had too many service calls to them in a given time period. Seriously?! US Rider won't do that.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have both, since AAA covers our cars and I use other services. US rider is strictly for the horse trailer in my world. It will not take the place of AAA, but, AAA will NOT help you with your horse or trailer. THey will leave it at the side of the road. I have asked them several times as I had no idea how worthless they would be if something happened with the trailer in tow. Worth the $$ for me, and my piece of mind.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have it...just in case. For the money, it's great piece of mind.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cat said:


> Will US Rider help even if you aren't towing horses at the time?


Yes. I called them once when I couldn't start my mom's car, and they were ready to come when I need (it was next to my house, and I didn't need it same day). Thankfully I was able to start it next day (to take to my mechanics).


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't know until now about the US Rider help assistance. I do almost no trailering with horses anymore, but there was one time I sure could have used the coverage and gladly paid the monthly premium(sp?). 

I was taking my Granddaughter, my mare and our POA mare to a week-end horse camping and Benefit trail ride about a 2 hour drive to get to the campsite. All of a sudden going 60 mph I had a shimming and shaking going on with my truck and trailer. I pulled over, got out of the truck and walked all around the trailer and truck. I didn't see anything wrong or amiss so I got back in the truck and started off again. Got about a mile further and KA-BOOM, a dust cloud covered us, by Granddaughter went ballistic and I had a situation!!!:shock: I got out and a rear tire on my truck had blown to pieces. I thank my lucky stars it wasn't a front/steer tire that blew. Fortunately 2 men and their wives saw the tire blow and stopped to help me get the spare on the ground. Instead of going on to the Benefit I took us back home and the next day my DH took the truck and got 4 new 10-ply tires put on the truck.


----------

